

Satanists release dox cake - john-zman

Apparently, Satanists have released a magazine and in this magazine they have doxed the following people&#x2F;groups:<p>Bernard McGuirk (said satanists need to be shot)
Gary James (restaurant owner in news for not serving gays)
The WBC (westboro baptist church)
The Vatican (the fucking vatican)<p>Edit: Theres also some stuff about i2p.
======
john-zman
Magazine:

[http://safe.mn/anonfile](http://safe.mn/anonfile)

